# maverick et 732



## the tongue (May 29, 2013)

I just bought a maverick et 732 and so glad I did. My smokers temp gauge is roughly 75º+  off. No wonder nothing was coming out right


----------



## pc farmer (May 29, 2013)

I agree, I love mine.  So much better than I had.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 29, 2013)

The Tongue said:


> I just bought a maverick et 732 and so glad I did. My smokers temp gauge is roughly 75º+  off. No wonder nothing was coming out right


...and that says it all!!!

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (May 29, 2013)

Love mine too!  Glad it fixed a problem!

Kat


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2013)

A word of help... if you have a reliable analog thremometer, calibrate  the Mav. with that and you'll always have the correct range.

Also , that box they come in is Danged flimsy. Get a good box to hold them and keep moisture away... and don't set them too near the Smoker,they melt 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 2, 2013






You'll be glad you did.. and they are child proof as far as opening...  8)-


----------



## pc farmer (May 29, 2013)

How do you calibrate?  Is it in the instructions?


----------



## fwismoker (May 29, 2013)

You can't calibrate the Maverick but don't worry as it's very accurate.  Remember to heat shrink the probes on the Maverick...it keeps the them from shorting out.


----------



## pc farmer (May 29, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2013)

c farmer said:


> How do you calibrate? Is it in the instructions?


There is no way to change the readings, but you can calibrate them using a couple of methods. The first is to figure out what temp water boils at your particular location. This calculator will get you the correct temp:

http://www.csgnetwork.com/h2oboilcalc.html

If you have a local airport nearby you can get the altitude and current barometric pressure from them daily.

Bring a pot of water to boil put the sensors in the boiling water and note the reading. Say for your area the temp is supposed to be 212* but your sensor is reading 209* you know that your sensor/s are 3* low etc... Now you know to add 3* to your readings. You can also do this test in ice water too. Another option is to test your sensors against a certified, traceable thermometer.

One thing to note is that the reading will change depending on the barometric pressure at any given time.

Both of my current probes for my Mav are close but not spot on. One is 3* low the other is 2* high. 2-3 degrees isn't much so I don't worry about the adjustment.

The only digital therm I have purchased that has been spot on out of the box is my iGrill. Both probes are right where they need to be for my location. I don't own one but I understand that the Thermopens are also spot on out of the box.


----------



## aztexkid (May 30, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> You can't calibrate the Maverick but don't worry as it's very accurate.  Remember to heat shrink the probes on the Maverick...it keeps the them from shorting out.


Please elaborate on the heat shrinking the probes. I Got my ET732 last week. The probes read 210 and 212 in boiling water at 525 feet elevation. So I feel good with the accuracy. But I would like to do all I can to make the probes last as long as possible. Thanks, ATK


----------



## fwismoker (May 30, 2013)

AzTexKid said:


> Please elaborate on the heat shrinking the probes. I Got my ET732 last week. The probes read 210 and 212 in boiling water at 525 feet elevation. So I feel good with the accuracy. But I would like to do all I can to make the probes last as long as possible. Thanks, ATK


The spot where the braided wire goes into the metal probe is where water can seep in and short out the probes... To prevent that you can take a dab of high heat silicone over that area and then get cut a piece of heat shrink tube and shrink it up over that.   

By doing that it will alleviate the possibility of getting shorted out...BUT still don't wash it in water, just use wipes.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2013)

Be careful how you handle the ET 732 probes. I'm still using the same probes in my 4 year old ET 73, but the first week I was cleaning the ET 732 probes just like I always did the ET 73, and I pulled the wire right out of the probe. Now I'm very gentle with the ET 732 probes.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2013)

I like to use the MR. Clean Magic Erasers to clean the probes, then a quick wipe with a damp rag.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 30, 2013)

AzTexKid said:


> Please elaborate on the heat shrinking the probes. I Got my ET732 last week. The probes read 210 and 212 in boiling water at 525 feet elevation. So I feel good with the accuracy. But I would like to do all I can to make the probes last as long as possible. Thanks, ATK


Check the following link, post 21, it will give you an idea how I sealed mine.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...on-a-maverick-probe-where-help/20#post_971508

Tom


----------



## aztexkid (May 30, 2013)

Thanks to all, I learned something else beneficial today. Appreciate the sharing to help all of us out!!      ATK


----------



## mickhlr (Jun 24, 2013)

See if anyone had the same issue I had with my Maverick ET-732. The first time I used it, I had no problems, and it was accurate, as compared to a couple of other thermometers I had to test.  The second time I used it, I wasn't so sure...and it was getting hotter than the other two thermometers.  It was a very confusing cook.  By the time I used it the third time, I'd bought an Old Country thermometer from Academy for my smoker.

Anyway, everything seemed fine...then about an hour into the smoke, I saw this reading and knew something was wrong.  No way could there be a 140* difference in the two...and I was pretty sure that fire had not jumped up to 367* that quickly.  I had been running about 250*-275* on a brisket. 













IMG_0623.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Jun 24, 2013






Normally, the Maverick is about 50* hotter than the thermometer on the smoker, I think mainly from the Maverick being down on the grate, while the smoker thermometer is up higher.  And, it's normally easy to gauge the difference.  So, this really had me scratching my head.  And, my other thermometers were still showing about 275*, so I knew it was the Maverick.  I took it out of the smoker to take a look. 

And, I believe this little clip was the culprit.  I had clipped it into the grate, as you're supposed to...and this put the probe about an inch above the grate surface.  But, I believe as the clip got hotter and hotter, the Maverick was telling me the temperature of the clip, instead of the temperature of the air above the grate.













IMG_0625.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Jun 24, 2013






So, since I had no potatoes, I found a piece of wood and drilled a 3/16" hole in it to place the prod in.  That turned out to be too small, once the wood started drying up, so I drilled it out to 1/4" and it was perfect.  I know this is not a good pic, as my lead started pulling out of the wood block when I opened the door to my smoker, but it was easy to just push back through. 













IMG_0635.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Jun 24, 2013






And, sure enough, once the temps stabilized again, the Maverick was back to being about 50* more than the smoker thermometer.













IMG_0632.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Jun 24, 2013






Oh, and the brisket pictured above turned out perfectly.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2013)

Now that you got the little clip problem straightened out, I would trust the Maverick before the other one, but give it the "Boiling" test.

Bear


----------



## mickhlr (Jul 10, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Now that you got the little clip problem straightened out, I would trust the Maverick before the other one, but give it the "Boiling" test.
> 
> Bear


Bear, I used the Maverick on my grill the other day, and was surprised.  Now, this is a $700 Weber Genesis propane grill.  I was grilling stuffed chicken breasts, and wanted my grill about 375*.  So, when I got the grill stabilized at 375*, I went and got the Maverick, just to see.  Since the Maverick was 50* hotter than my smoker's temp gauge, I figured it would be a lot closer than that on my Weber grill.  Boy, was I wrong...it was 75* hotter!!  With the Weber showing 375*, the Maverick was reporting 450*.  So, I stopped what I was doing right then, and went in to do a boiling water test with the Maverick, as I just couldn't believe both other thermometers would show the temp to be that much lower...and I was convinced the Maverick was wrong.  Got the water boiling, put the Maverick lead in, and waited a few seconds for it to stabilize.  The Maverick sat right there on 212* for a minute or so, without wavering.  So, now I will never trust a grill or smoker thermometer again.  LOL!!


----------



## heyer5 (Jul 10, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> A word of help... if you have a reliable analog thremometer, calibrate  the Mav. with that and you'll always have the correct range.
> 
> Also , that box they come in is Danged flimsy. Get a good box to hold them and keep moisture away... and don't set them too near the Smoker,they melt
> 
> ...


Oh yes, they do melt!  I've gone through two....whoops.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2013)

MickHLR said:


> Bear, I used the Maverick on my grill the other day, and was surprised.  Now, this is a $700 Weber Genesis propane grill.  I was grilling stuffed chicken breasts, and wanted my grill about 375*.  So, when I got the grill stabilized at 375*, I went and got the Maverick, just to see.  Since the Maverick was 50* hotter than my smoker's temp gauge, I figured it would be a lot closer than that on my Weber grill.  Boy, was I wrong...it was 75* hotter!!  With the Weber showing 375*, the Maverick was reporting 450*.  So, I stopped what I was doing right then, and went in to do a boiling water test with the Maverick, as I just couldn't believe both other thermometers would show the temp to be that much lower...and I was convinced the Maverick was wrong.  Got the water boiling, put the Maverick lead in, and waited a few seconds for it to stabilize.  The Maverick sat right there on 212* for a minute or so, without wavering.  So, now I will never trust a grill or smoker thermometer again.  LOL!!


LOL----That proves you can trust the Maverick, and you can trust The Bear!!

Bear


----------



## the tongue (May 29, 2013)

I just bought a maverick et 732 and so glad I did. My smokers temp gauge is roughly 75º+  off. No wonder nothing was coming out right


----------



## pc farmer (May 29, 2013)

I agree, I love mine.  So much better than I had.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 29, 2013)

The Tongue said:


> I just bought a maverick et 732 and so glad I did. My smokers temp gauge is roughly 75º+  off. No wonder nothing was coming out right


...and that says it all!!!

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (May 29, 2013)

Love mine too!  Glad it fixed a problem!

Kat


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2013)

A word of help... if you have a reliable analog thremometer, calibrate  the Mav. with that and you'll always have the correct range.

Also , that box they come in is Danged flimsy. Get a good box to hold them and keep moisture away... and don't set them too near the Smoker,they melt 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 2, 2013






You'll be glad you did.. and they are child proof as far as opening...  8)-


----------



## pc farmer (May 29, 2013)

How do you calibrate?  Is it in the instructions?


----------



## fwismoker (May 29, 2013)

You can't calibrate the Maverick but don't worry as it's very accurate.  Remember to heat shrink the probes on the Maverick...it keeps the them from shorting out.


----------



## pc farmer (May 29, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2013)

c farmer said:


> How do you calibrate? Is it in the instructions?


There is no way to change the readings, but you can calibrate them using a couple of methods. The first is to figure out what temp water boils at your particular location. This calculator will get you the correct temp:

http://www.csgnetwork.com/h2oboilcalc.html

If you have a local airport nearby you can get the altitude and current barometric pressure from them daily.

Bring a pot of water to boil put the sensors in the boiling water and note the reading. Say for your area the temp is supposed to be 212* but your sensor is reading 209* you know that your sensor/s are 3* low etc... Now you know to add 3* to your readings. You can also do this test in ice water too. Another option is to test your sensors against a certified, traceable thermometer.

One thing to note is that the reading will change depending on the barometric pressure at any given time.

Both of my current probes for my Mav are close but not spot on. One is 3* low the other is 2* high. 2-3 degrees isn't much so I don't worry about the adjustment.

The only digital therm I have purchased that has been spot on out of the box is my iGrill. Both probes are right where they need to be for my location. I don't own one but I understand that the Thermopens are also spot on out of the box.


----------



## aztexkid (May 30, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> You can't calibrate the Maverick but don't worry as it's very accurate.  Remember to heat shrink the probes on the Maverick...it keeps the them from shorting out.


Please elaborate on the heat shrinking the probes. I Got my ET732 last week. The probes read 210 and 212 in boiling water at 525 feet elevation. So I feel good with the accuracy. But I would like to do all I can to make the probes last as long as possible. Thanks, ATK


----------



## fwismoker (May 30, 2013)

AzTexKid said:


> Please elaborate on the heat shrinking the probes. I Got my ET732 last week. The probes read 210 and 212 in boiling water at 525 feet elevation. So I feel good with the accuracy. But I would like to do all I can to make the probes last as long as possible. Thanks, ATK


The spot where the braided wire goes into the metal probe is where water can seep in and short out the probes... To prevent that you can take a dab of high heat silicone over that area and then get cut a piece of heat shrink tube and shrink it up over that.   

By doing that it will alleviate the possibility of getting shorted out...BUT still don't wash it in water, just use wipes.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2013)

Be careful how you handle the ET 732 probes. I'm still using the same probes in my 4 year old ET 73, but the first week I was cleaning the ET 732 probes just like I always did the ET 73, and I pulled the wire right out of the probe. Now I'm very gentle with the ET 732 probes.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2013)

I like to use the MR. Clean Magic Erasers to clean the probes, then a quick wipe with a damp rag.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 30, 2013)

AzTexKid said:


> Please elaborate on the heat shrinking the probes. I Got my ET732 last week. The probes read 210 and 212 in boiling water at 525 feet elevation. So I feel good with the accuracy. But I would like to do all I can to make the probes last as long as possible. Thanks, ATK


Check the following link, post 21, it will give you an idea how I sealed mine.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...on-a-maverick-probe-where-help/20#post_971508

Tom


----------



## aztexkid (May 30, 2013)

Thanks to all, I learned something else beneficial today. Appreciate the sharing to help all of us out!!      ATK


----------



## mickhlr (Jun 24, 2013)

See if anyone had the same issue I had with my Maverick ET-732. The first time I used it, I had no problems, and it was accurate, as compared to a couple of other thermometers I had to test.  The second time I used it, I wasn't so sure...and it was getting hotter than the other two thermometers.  It was a very confusing cook.  By the time I used it the third time, I'd bought an Old Country thermometer from Academy for my smoker.

Anyway, everything seemed fine...then about an hour into the smoke, I saw this reading and knew something was wrong.  No way could there be a 140* difference in the two...and I was pretty sure that fire had not jumped up to 367* that quickly.  I had been running about 250*-275* on a brisket. 













IMG_0623.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Jun 24, 2013






Normally, the Maverick is about 50* hotter than the thermometer on the smoker, I think mainly from the Maverick being down on the grate, while the smoker thermometer is up higher.  And, it's normally easy to gauge the difference.  So, this really had me scratching my head.  And, my other thermometers were still showing about 275*, so I knew it was the Maverick.  I took it out of the smoker to take a look. 

And, I believe this little clip was the culprit.  I had clipped it into the grate, as you're supposed to...and this put the probe about an inch above the grate surface.  But, I believe as the clip got hotter and hotter, the Maverick was telling me the temperature of the clip, instead of the temperature of the air above the grate.













IMG_0625.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Jun 24, 2013






So, since I had no potatoes, I found a piece of wood and drilled a 3/16" hole in it to place the prod in.  That turned out to be too small, once the wood started drying up, so I drilled it out to 1/4" and it was perfect.  I know this is not a good pic, as my lead started pulling out of the wood block when I opened the door to my smoker, but it was easy to just push back through. 













IMG_0635.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Jun 24, 2013






And, sure enough, once the temps stabilized again, the Maverick was back to being about 50* more than the smoker thermometer.













IMG_0632.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Jun 24, 2013






Oh, and the brisket pictured above turned out perfectly.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2013)

Now that you got the little clip problem straightened out, I would trust the Maverick before the other one, but give it the "Boiling" test.

Bear


----------



## mickhlr (Jul 10, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Now that you got the little clip problem straightened out, I would trust the Maverick before the other one, but give it the "Boiling" test.
> 
> Bear


Bear, I used the Maverick on my grill the other day, and was surprised.  Now, this is a $700 Weber Genesis propane grill.  I was grilling stuffed chicken breasts, and wanted my grill about 375*.  So, when I got the grill stabilized at 375*, I went and got the Maverick, just to see.  Since the Maverick was 50* hotter than my smoker's temp gauge, I figured it would be a lot closer than that on my Weber grill.  Boy, was I wrong...it was 75* hotter!!  With the Weber showing 375*, the Maverick was reporting 450*.  So, I stopped what I was doing right then, and went in to do a boiling water test with the Maverick, as I just couldn't believe both other thermometers would show the temp to be that much lower...and I was convinced the Maverick was wrong.  Got the water boiling, put the Maverick lead in, and waited a few seconds for it to stabilize.  The Maverick sat right there on 212* for a minute or so, without wavering.  So, now I will never trust a grill or smoker thermometer again.  LOL!!


----------



## heyer5 (Jul 10, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> A word of help... if you have a reliable analog thremometer, calibrate  the Mav. with that and you'll always have the correct range.
> 
> Also , that box they come in is Danged flimsy. Get a good box to hold them and keep moisture away... and don't set them too near the Smoker,they melt
> 
> ...


Oh yes, they do melt!  I've gone through two....whoops.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2013)

MickHLR said:


> Bear, I used the Maverick on my grill the other day, and was surprised.  Now, this is a $700 Weber Genesis propane grill.  I was grilling stuffed chicken breasts, and wanted my grill about 375*.  So, when I got the grill stabilized at 375*, I went and got the Maverick, just to see.  Since the Maverick was 50* hotter than my smoker's temp gauge, I figured it would be a lot closer than that on my Weber grill.  Boy, was I wrong...it was 75* hotter!!  With the Weber showing 375*, the Maverick was reporting 450*.  So, I stopped what I was doing right then, and went in to do a boiling water test with the Maverick, as I just couldn't believe both other thermometers would show the temp to be that much lower...and I was convinced the Maverick was wrong.  Got the water boiling, put the Maverick lead in, and waited a few seconds for it to stabilize.  The Maverick sat right there on 212* for a minute or so, without wavering.  So, now I will never trust a grill or smoker thermometer again.  LOL!!


LOL----That proves you can trust the Maverick, and you can trust The Bear!!

Bear


----------

